# Does your cockapoo look like Lola?



## powerpuffgirl66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, everyone.

I'm new to the forum and a new owner of a cockapoo. She is currently 10 weeks old and will grow to be about 10-15 lbs (mom is small amercian cocker spaniel and dad a toy poodle). I also have a lab mix. I'm just wondering if anyone has a pup that looks similar to her and could share photos of their adult pup. We're just trying to get an idea of what we can expect. Curiosity at its best! 

Lola after we got her @ 8 weeks:


















Lola with her big sister, Daisy:









Lola @ 10 weeks:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lola is lovely!

Molly is the same cross. She was 2 years old in November and weighs just over 5kg.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww! I LOVE the photo with her big sister!  I think Molly is beautiful too


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forum and congrats on being a cockapoo owner  

Some American Toy mixes here:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

and you can see how their coats have developed overtime  I hope this helps ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie is an American Cocker x mini poodle but is particularly small. She is fully grown and 5.5kg.


----------



## powerpuffgirl66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Great resources!

Molly and Maisie are too precious!

I'm definitely thrilled to be a new cockapoo owner. I can see myself owning more than one in the future!


----------

